# Tyvek vs weed barrier



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Might help if we knew what interlock was. Tyvek is certainly not made for, or tested for application on the ground.


----------



## pavlito24 (May 20, 2012)

Pavers unilock 2 3/8" thickness


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Tyvek would not let water drain through it for one thing. That's the main reason weed barriers are used. They are supposed to stop weeds but still let water through. Otherwise you might as well use poly.


----------



## pavlito24 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!!!!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Don't use WRBs or landscape fabric under the pavers, but you can put 1" of sand over 4" of gravel under your pavers.


----------



## pavlito24 (May 20, 2012)

3onthetree said:


> Don't use WRBs or landscape fabric under the pavers, but you can put 1" of sand over 4" of gravel under your pavers.


Why??


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Pavers are supposed to lock into the sand when you compact. You spread sand over the top and run a compactor on them.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

pavlito24 said:


> Why??


Why not WRBs? Because one side of Tyvek blocks water. The other side only allows moisture through. So laying it down regardless which side is up your pavers will be floating in a pool.

Why sand and gravel? Because you need a supporting base, and one that drains, under the pavers or each one will be a teeter totter.

If you are spending big money on Unilock, then look at their installation details.


----------

